# Computer Madness!



## Packerjohn (Jan 12, 2020)

I am feed up with my computer.  I am using Windows 10 with Firefox as my search engines.  It seems every 6 months I lose all my bookmarks for no reason.  It happened again yesterday.  I put some bookmarks on & this morning they are gone again.  Also, I can't open my photos as it says that I need some sort of paint app from "the Mircrosoft Store".  They got to be kidding.  I'm getting too old to put up with the kind of crap!  Do I junk my Windows 10 computer & go & buy a Mac or whatever it is called today.  They used to be so good?  Maybe one of you senior "geeks" might steer me in the right direction.  If I had a gun I think I'd like to shot this bloody computer.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 12, 2020)

I agree computers can be very frustrating and I've worked with them for the last 40 years.

A Mac "might" be frustrating as it operates a bit differently, so there would be a learning curve.

Did anything change on your computer? Updates, installs, etc?

Do you know which program or app used to open your photos? Is it still available on the computer?


----------



## kburra (Jan 12, 2020)

First, *Firefox* automatically creates backups of your *bookmarks*, which can be helpful if your *bookmarks* are *lost* or missing. Click *Bookmarks* and select Show All *Bookmarks*. At the top of the Library window, click on Import and Backup and select Restore. Click the date of the bookmark backup you want to *recover*. This sometimes happens when Firefox updates, that is why I disable auto-update in firefox options...good luck (It works)
As for your photos, just RIGHT click on one and choose open with, then from the drop-down menu click "Windows photo viewer" done.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 12, 2020)

I am going to try a Chromebook to get away from Microsoft.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 12, 2020)

I have a Windows 10 and Firefox, have had no problems whatsover.  I don't know anything about computers, so can't help.  Perhaps you can take to BestBuy and have the geeks there check it out for glitches?  A couple of times I've had geeks come to my house, it was worth it for me at $85 for one hour.

@kburra =  I have the opposite problem, I would like to *get rid* of my bookmarks, I am "bookmark happy". But I don't want to have to manually delete each and every bookmark and bookmark folder. Do you have advise for me?


----------



## TravelinMan (Jan 12, 2020)

I have the best of two worlds because one of my machines runs Windows 10 using Chrome for the browser, and I have another machine that is a Chromebook.  Both work great for me!


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jan 12, 2020)

Catlady said:


> "... I have the opposite problem, I would like to *get rid* of my bookmarks, I am "bookmark happy". But I don't want to have to manually delete each and every bookmark and bookmark folder. Do you have advise for me?


You click on the bookmarks tab, then click on 'show all bookmarks'. Then, in upper left of screen click on 'organize'. Then, 'select all', then 'delete'.

I'm with you. I've been running Windows 10 for awhile with Firefox and have had no problems.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 12, 2020)

retiredtraveler said:


> You click on the bookmarks tab, then click on 'show all bookmarks'. Then, in upper left of screen click on 'organize'. Then, 'select all', then 'delete'.



Okay, I clicked on Bookmarks on the upper right corner (looks like an open book) and they all appeared on the left hand column.  I looked everywhere but did not find 'show all bookmarks'.  HELP!


----------



## kburra (Jan 12, 2020)

What Browser, assuming Firefox? don't think so Bookmarks are in the top LEFT. Must be one of these...Microsoft Edge. Internet Explorer. Google Chrome. Firefox. Opera. Safari. Bookmarks are NOT upper right corner in Firefox???

If you don`t see bookmarks top left as the pic above you are not viewing the menu bar, to open the MENU bar in Firefox RIGHT click the top of Firefox (any empty area) and in the menu that appears choose (left click) Menu, see pic.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 12, 2020)

kburra said:


> What Browser, assuming Firefox?


Yes, I didn't like Edge.


----------



## nan (Jan 12, 2020)

I bought a windows 10 computer about 6 months ago, as soon as i got it home my hubby put linux Mint 19.3 in it and I have never looked back.The distro is free to download of the net, goodby windows, never again and you can get all the help you need from the Linux site.


----------



## nan (Jan 12, 2020)

https://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=3832


----------



## Catlady (Jan 12, 2020)

kburra said:


> What Browser, assuming Firefox? don't think so Bookmarks are in the top LEFT. Must be one of these...Microsoft Edge. Internet Explorer. Google Chrome. Firefox. Opera. Safari. Bookmarks are NOT upper right corner in Firefox???


Mine does not look like that JPG.   I do have Firefox, I just checked.  Oh well, will need to research more, am in no hurry yet.

EDIT = Okay, I found the Mozilla Firefox  ''Help and Tutorials'' , will be researching it tomorrow.


----------



## kburra (Jan 12, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Mine does not look like that JPG.   I do have Firefox, I just checked.  Oh well, will need to research more, am in no hurry yet.


As I said, just Right-click the top of Firefox (Any empty space and will see a new menu, Left click menu bar (See pic) and bookmarks will show up.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 12, 2020)

Yes, I did the above, but I just click on the ''open book'' at the top* right corner* and can open the bookmark that way.  No problem there, I just can't find the ''Show all bookmarks'' anywhere.

Your screen probably looks different than mine (disclaimer:  I'm not computer literate, so forgive me)

This is what is at the top right corner - 
1. view history, saved bookmarks
2. uBlock origin
3. show sidebars  (icon of open book)
4. Firefox account
5. Open menu

I don't want to bother you too much, and I am derailing the OP's thread, so I am stopping here.  Thanks, anyway.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 12, 2020)

kburra said:


> What Browser, assuming Firefox? don't think so Bookmarks are in the top LEFT. Must be one of these...Microsoft Edge. Internet Explorer. Google Chrome. Firefox. Opera. Safari. Bookmarks are NOT upper right corner in Firefox???
> 
> If you don`t see bookmarks top left as the pic above you are not viewing the menu bar, to open the MENU bar in Firefox RIGHT click the top of Firefox (any empty area) and in the menu that appears choose (left click) Menu, see pic.


Okay, when I clicked on your ''men.jpg'  post #7, I somehow got that bar that starts with 'file, edit' etc, didn't  have it before.   I was able to find ''show all bookmarks''.   Tomorrow I will follow your instructions.  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## kburra (Jan 13, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Okay, when I clicked on your ''men.jpg'  post #7, I somehow got that bar that starts with 'file, edit' etc, didn't  have it before.   I was able to find ''show all bookmarks''.   Tomorrow I will follow your instructions.  Thanks a bunch!


Ok Now you can see the show all bookmarks,just click it and then choose Import-export..then to restore and choose a date, click a date say two or three days ago and they will all come back...see pic attached is easier to follow>


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 13, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> I agree computers can be very frustrating and I've worked with them for the last 40 years.
> 
> A Mac "might" be frustrating as it operates a bit differently, so there would be a learning curve.
> 
> ...





fmdog44 said:


> I am going to try a *Chromebook to get away from Microsoft.*


Ditto....Amazon has a refurb Acer Chromebook laptop for $119!!!! >>>CLICK HERE<<<

No more Windows and Firefox updates!!

I have had mine for a year now and love it!!! All I do is e mail and surf the web..Pictures go to the cloud....


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 13, 2020)

Thanks for all the comments.  I am going the "chicken" route & take that computer to a nerdy repair shop.  I love all those comments about Chromebook.  When my Windows die, I will never again buy Windows.  I have had too many problems over too many years.  It is always updating & always changing.  I have a life away from the computer & refuse to spend all day & everyday bowing to the constant changes.  I have heard great things abut Linux.  Apple was very good but the prices scare me.  Maybe you get what you pay for.  Everyone has windows & it seems to have all the problems.  Just for you information I got into computers in 1989 so I'm not exactly a new comer.  I loved Windows 7 but the buggers went & changed.  I believe in KISS (keep it simple, stupid) but keeping it simple doesn't sell more computers.  We all need to keep selling more & more computers & keep putting more & more junk into landfills.  LOL


----------



## Marlene (Jan 13, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> I am feed up with my computer.  I am using Windows 10 with Firefox as my search engines.  It seems every 6 months I lose all my bookmarks for no reason.  It happened again yesterday.  I put some bookmarks on & this morning they are gone again.  Also, I can't open my photos as it says that I need some sort of paint app from "the Mircrosoft Store".  They got to be kidding.  I'm getting too old to put up with the kind of crap!  Do I junk my Windows 10 computer & go & buy a Mac or whatever it is called today.  They used to be so good?  Maybe one of you senior "geeks" might steer me in the right direction.  If I had a gun I think I'd like to shot this bloody computer.


The bookmarks are with the browser, so it may be something in FireFox that is changing.  Have you changed any settings?   Also, Macs, as pointed out, have a fairly steep learning curve for a Windows user.  So it appears your problem is not Windows but your browser.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 13, 2020)

Delete Duplicate


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 13, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> I love all those comments about Chromebook.


Note remember that Chromebooks only use is for the internet..It can't do a lot of features as windows..


----------



## Ronni (Jan 13, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> Thanks for all the comments.  I am going the "chicken" route & take that computer to a nerdy repair shop.  I love all those comments about Chromebook.  When my Windows die, I will never again buy Windows.  I have had too many problems over too many years.  It is always updating & always changing.  I have a life away from the computer & refuse to spend all day & everyday bowing to the constant changes.  I have heard great things abut Linux.  Apple was very good but the prices scare me.  Maybe you get what you pay for



You absolutely do. I’ve spent  years dealing with both PCs and Macs, I also teach my clients how to use computers, smart phones other devices, and Mac hands-down is not only the easiest learning experience but also the most problem free.

Ive personally used a Mac since the late 90’s, and never had a virus problem as one of many examples of trouble free use.


----------



## kburra (Jan 13, 2020)

Tongue in cheek, many computer problems are often caused by the  _PBCAC_ syndrome!


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 15, 2020)

Thanks for all the information here.  I have one main computer with a nice screen.  We also have 2 laptops.  Too bad but they all run windows.  When any of them die, they will be replaced by either Chromebook or if I am still healthy enough I will put out the cash for a Apple.  Life is too short to run with the masses & their constant windows "problems".


----------

